# The God Complex - Steve Jobs



## Zabo (Oct 21, 2011)

"Steve Jobs said he wanted to destroy Android and would spend all of Apple's money and his dying breath if that is what it took to do so.

The full extent of his animosity towards Google's mobile operating system is revealed in a forthcoming authorised biography.

Mr Jobs told author Walter Isaacson that he viewed Android's similarity to iOS as "grand theft".

Well we all knew that didn't we?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15400984


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh, crikey.

Another one?

What's been pushing your buttons this week, Zabo? It's been outrage thread after outrage thread, half of them directed at the filthy consumerism and repulsive decadence of iPhone-itis (despite your own ENTIRELY ASCETIC OH YES hankering for a £690 phonetablet).


----------



## Kanda (Oct 21, 2011)

Why have you started another thread when you've already posted about this here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/steve-jobs-dies.282118/page-10 ??



Zabo said:


> "Steve Jobs said he wanted to destroy Android and would spend all of Apple's money and his dying breath if that is what it took to do so. The full extent of his animosity towards Google's mobile operating system is revealed in a forthcoming authorised biography.
> 
> Mr Jobs told author Walter Isaacson that he viewed Android's similarity to iOS as "grand theft".


----------



## Zabo (Oct 21, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Oh, crikey.
> 
> Another one?
> 
> What's been pushing your buttons this week, Zabo? It's been outrage thread after outrage thread, half of them directed at the filthy consumerism and repulsive decadence of iPhone-itis.



Next week the theme will be  corduroy socks and underwear. Keep a watch out. Enjoy the weekend.

Kanda. I posted in the wrong section having not seen the other section. You may now go back to ironing your bookmarks.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 21, 2011)

Zabo said:


> Next week the theme will be corduroy socks and underwear.


Probably posting about the luxurious extravagance of decadentist corduroy wearers, whilst posting in threads and dreads about the £900 designer denim jacket you've got your eye on


----------



## Zabo (Oct 21, 2011)

£900.00! Oh purrlease!  A snip at £2,500.00 with a mink lined, mobile phone pocket. We don't want the screen scratching.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 22, 2011)

Another Apple related thread?! Are you trying to raise the fandroids blood pressure!


----------



## magneze (Oct 22, 2011)

God complex? C'mon, we all know Jobs was actually the embodiment of Satan on Earth.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 22, 2011)

magneze said:


> God complex? C'mon, we all know Jobs was actually the embodiment of Satan on Earth.



It's so true. Pure evil and utterly in a league of his own for badness.


----------



## magneze (Oct 22, 2011)

I bet he had a really evil laugh too.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 22, 2011)

He's dead now, so what does it matter?


----------



## magneze (Oct 22, 2011)

Maggot said:


> He's dead now, so what does it matter?


So is Jesus.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 22, 2011)

Haha! In two thousand years will there be temples of  all across the planet waging war on the temples of Android?


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 22, 2011)

A bit like one of those neighbour disputes that cost tens of thousands arguing over a couple of feet of boundary wall.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 22, 2011)

Yup


----------



## GodComplex (Oct 25, 2011)

I thought someone has a god complex when s/he thinks they are the only one who has the answers and can take very complicated topics and synthesize them effortlessly in ways nobody else can. As far as I can tell, it seems like Steve Jobs proved he could do such things on many occasions as they related to technology. He was clearly one of the exceptions to the rule. For the rest of us walking around with this condition, especially those in the medical profession, the area the 'God Complex' is most associated with ... there's no excuse for that behavior. Here's one method for dealing with someone with a God Complex -  (ed: spammy link zapped) - hahaha!


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 25, 2011)

Or Spam Complex.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2011)

Surreal...been reading the biography, Jobs certainly is a strange fella...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 3, 2011)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/benzing...deo-games-igniting-a-firestorm-of-complaints/

And that is why so many people hate the whole cult of Mac thing. Steve Jobs most influential man in video games? Jesus wept


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 3, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/benzing...deo-games-igniting-a-firestorm-of-complaints/
> 
> And that is why so many people hate the whole cult of Mac thing. Steve Jobs most influential man in video games? Jesus wept


It's, what, what?

You're citing a survey from MyNintendoNews, reported third party via Eurogamer, and subsequently picked up and passed on via a Forbes Blogspot as... what again? As the reason that so many people hate the whole cult of Mac thing?

Without wanting to question the methodological rigour of the survey in question, don't popular polls have a tendency to produce particularly daft results? I'm pretty sure that a year or so ago there was uproar because Britain's '100 best authors' basically consisted of 90 from the last 20 years, and Shakespeare, with Dickens somewhere around 14. Likewise, polls of Best Musicians Ever tend towards, basically, the Beatles, Oasis and Blur (I may be slightly out of date on that one).

And even then, the title of the article implies that the question was about how 'influential' someone was in computer gaming. It then goes on to suggest "Gabe Newell, the co-founder of Valve... [and] Shigeru Miyamoto, the creator of Mario."

Like, srsly, is this a multiple choice question? Or are people off the street being asked? What proportion of people have the FAINTEST idea who Gabe Newell or Shigeru Miyamoto are, unless explicitly prompted?

As distinct from Steve Jobs, household name, and probably the person most associated with the device that a whole lot of people spend a whole lot of time playing games on. Isn't that influence? In a fairly easily-understood way? Combined with most people's short-term / immediate outlook... unless the questions were quite carefully phrased and / or put with one helluva lot of background info, it would've been pretty amazing if the BIG NAME didn't come out pretty near the top.

Wouldn't it?

Like, ok, outrage-tastic, and all that, but it's a pretty massively weird and sketchy poll to be basing 'why people hate the whole cult of mac' thing on, without one helluva lot more detail about the survey, the sampling, the question asked, who it was asked of and - basically - even the remotest idea of what was going on behind the BIG headline which proceeds to relate an amazingly decontextualised story.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 3, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/benzing...deo-games-igniting-a-firestorm-of-complaints/
> 
> And that is why so many people hate the whole cult of Mac thing. Steve Jobs most influential man in video games? Jesus wept



It's not really cult of mac though is it. It's just a bunch of small time developers, none of the big boys turned up...



> it’s not a stretch to assume that the majority of the attendees surveyed are small-town developers who wouldn’t even be working right now if it weren’t for the App Store. To them, Steve Jobs is everything. He gave them a way to pay the bills.


Shigeru Miyamoto got 7%??!!
No mention of Yu Suzuki!!!
Mark Zuckerberg got 3%!!!

Useless poll is useless... ! Cult of mac my arse


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 3, 2011)

My point, defenders of the realm, is that when one is inundated with pro-Jobs and pro-Apple nonsense, in any form (yes, even silly little surveys), then it does make one become naturally embittered towards the sort of people who perpetuate it.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 3, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> My point, defenders of the realm, is that when one is inundated with pro-Jobs and pro-Apple nonsense, in any form (yes, even silly little surveys), then it does make one become naturally embittered towards the sort of people who perpetuate it.



Pointing out the lack of relevance of an article to your comment is not 'defending the realm'.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 3, 2011)

The article is completely relevant. Apple are everywhere, they're ubiquitous, and the vast majority of comment is blindly favourable. It's well annoying.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 3, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> The article is completely relevant. Apple are everywhere, they're ubiquitous, and the vast majority of comment is blindly favourable. It's well annoying.



What's annoying about that article is the lack of big players turning up to the conference...


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 3, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> The article is completely relevant. Apple are everywhere, they're ubiquitous, and the vast majority of comment is blindly favourable. It's well annoying.


The article you've cited is critical.

Highly critical.

Of a poll that looks pretty duff in the first place.

Isn't it?!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 3, 2011)

Isn't it what?


----------

